# Does Anyone Not Have Wifi Problems?



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

​
*Do you have wifi problems?*

Yes6754.92%No5545.08%


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't seem to have wifi problems. Just wondering if I am the only one.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't have any wifi problems and haven't since A2.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't have problems. Only thing is my wifi doesn't auto connect on start up. Quick settings doesn't help either


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine does everything its supposed to do correctly.


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been lurking around here for a while (since I unboxed my touchpad), and waited until Alpha 3 to install CM7. Being that it was a clean install, I was hoping I wouldn't have issues, but I do. If I reset the device for whatever reason, WiFi seems to turn it self on and off without connecting to the access point; I have to use the superuser command in terminal to remove the settings and then put them back in.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have wifi problems... and never had them...


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to forget wifi and turn off then on and connect when I traveled to other wifi spots. With alpha 3, no problems. I just choose another network and it drops the one its connected to and connected to new one with no problems.


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine works find on 'G' and not so fine on 'N.' (I voted yes in the poll.)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dunderhead said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking around here for a while (since I unboxed my touchpad), and waited until Alpha 3 to install CM7. Being that it was a clean install, I was hoping I wouldn't have issues, but I do. If I reset the device for whatever reason, WiFi seems to turn it self on and off without connecting to the access point; I have to use the superuser command in terminal to remove the settings and then put them back in.


Here we go again. Change your router channel setting from automatic to channel 4. Since doing this a month, not one wifi problem.


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Change your router channel setting from automatic to channel 4. Since doing this a month, not one wifi problem.


Switching to channel four did not solve the problem for me.


----------



## pakkman12 (Oct 13, 2011)

since A3 its been perfect on wifi ......... Now lets figure out the Netflix issue


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

WiFi works except for the auto-connect problem. Quick Settings and changing channels have not worked for me either.

I did have the'looping' problem, and the 'connected to WiFi but no internet' problem. What worked for me was re-booting the router (unplugging the power supply then plugging it in again).


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

I never had wifi problems either, but on Alpha 3 it can be slow to connect when first booted, like it will take a minute or so to connect. After that it is great.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

HankB said:


> Switching to channel four did not solve the problem for me.


Go into settings>applications>development and change your host name to something 8 characters or less

Change your wireless channel to 5. Disable wireless n and enable b & g only.

Reset your wifi setting with the terminal app or adb and restart.

Do all of this consecutively


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Since I update to A3 no more wifi issues here..

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crondar (Sep 22, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> Go into settings>applications>development and change your host name to something 8 characters or less
> 
> Change your wireless channel to 5. Disable wireless n and enable b & g only.
> 
> ...


Only problem with this solution is when you cannot do any of those things. i.e. your at a hotel. I travel a lot, I have NO issues with wifi at home and have not changed any settings, I have random issues with wifi at other locations however. Case in point, at a motel the other day, laptop and phone (thunderbolt) worked fine on wifi, the TP not so fine, would have intermittent problems off and on, finally wiped wifi settings to, mostly, correct the issue.


----------



## NawtyB78 (Oct 15, 2011)

sandman said:


> I don't have any wifi problems and haven't since A2.


+1

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnroy (Oct 26, 2011)

No wifi problems here and no SODs since alpha 3


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

In the words of Dr. Seuss:

"No, not never....never, not once".

My WiFi has never made me even think about it.
Solid as a rock.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm running A3. Mostly I leave my TP sitting on the Touchstone charger when I'm not using it. If I leave it there for a few hours, usually it will either stop showing the WiFi icon in the status bar, in which case, if I go into Settings/Wireless, Wi-Fi will show as checked and it sits there looping between "Scanning..." and "Connecting..." until I toggle WiFi on and off (sometimes that works) or reboot. OR, it will still show the WiFi icon, indicating that I'm connected, but no data actually works, again, until I either toggle WiFi on and off or reboot.


----------



## sikfrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Haven't had problems on my wireless N network since A2 (Asus RT-N16 running DD-WRT)


----------



## waruna (Oct 21, 2011)

I had wifi problems even in alpha 3. But once I change router channel to channel 4 now I don't have any problems. Make sure u should change the router settings not in touchpad.


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I have two wifi ap at home. When I try to switch from one to another it never reconnect. It changes from connected to scanning... Disconnected, scanning... Disconnected until I turn wifi off then back on.
when I turn wifi off then on, it will sometimes connect to the one I tried to connect to, but it will connect to previously connected AP if I'm not lucky.

another problem I face these days is that wifi configuration sometimes freezes then force closed on me if I enter the configs screen while wifi is kept on. Sometimes it will go in just fine with wifi on, but sometimes I have to turn wifi off using widget then enter the configs page.


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

seems like when i boot up a new version it works well. then when i switch to web os it all falls apart. wifi becomes impossible. i thought it was something to do with cache or dalvik cahe. i delted it and then booted. it worked, but then that trick dried up. now everytime i try its just scanning. so annoying. thats the only bug that prevents me from staying with android 100% of the time.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

I installed cm7-a3 the day it came out, and I have yet to boot WebOS !!!! Does that answer your question?


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> another problem I face these days is that wifi configuration sometimes freezes then force closed on me if I enter the configs screen while wifi is kept on. Sometimes it will go in just fine with wifi on, but sometimes I have to turn wifi off using widget then enter the configs page.


This also happens to me.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have rare instances when wifi goes flakey - maybe once a month, and usually other problems crop up at the same time. Sometimes a plain reboot clears it up, but last time I had to restore a nandroid and all was good, which was a relief because it really got wonky suddenly and progressively! Backups are an alpha ROM's best friend! In fact, backups are really good friends for all Android platforms now that I think about it.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have very little wifi problems, every couple of days, I'll turn it on and it won't work, turn it on and off again and it'll work.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I hate the suggestions to turn off Wireless N. Unless I'm very much mistaken, wouldn't that limit my transfer speeds between devices in my network?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Works fine minus the fact it never sleeps and kills my battery


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

It was working fine before but now it seems like the wifi is getting worse and worse day by day.

Any suggestions?

It stops responding and then I need to turn it off then on again


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

I have Alpha 2 and a DLINK DIR 655 router. Just about every 12-18 hours, I will lose the WIFI connection. If I go into the network screen, many times it will say it is still connected but it is not and on the main screen I will either see a 'white' signal icon or no icon at all. Other times it will show it is disconnected even though I know the router is OK/running. Usually I have to toggle it off and on; other times I must remove and reinstall my ssid/password. I have tried everything discussed in multiple threads:
1) Channel 4
2) WIFI set to always on
3) Fixed IP address
4) No airplane mode
5) Delete all network profiles and start from scratch
6) Boot into WebOS after clearing / setting network in A2
7) Go to WebOS, make sure airplane mode is off, delete and add network, boot to A2, do the same thing

The only two things I did not do were:
1) change my router to 'only G' mode (because it would affect laptop performance) and
2) replace my router with a new one (costly, no other tablet/laptop in my home has had a problem and there was never a problem with the TP running WebOS).

None of the above changes have fixed the problem or extended the time between failures. I was going to install A3 but there have been to many negative comments. Not sure what my next step will be... :-(


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> I have Alpha 2 and a DLINK DIR 655 router. Just about every 12-18 hours, I will lose the WIFI connection. If I go into the network screen, many times it will say it is still connected but it is not and on the main screen I will either see a 'white' signal icon or no icon at all. Other times it will show it is disconnected even though I know the router is OK/running. Usually I have to toggle it off and on; other times I must remove and reinstall my ssid/password. I have tried everything discussed in multiple threads:
> 1) Channel 4
> 2) WIFI set to always on
> 3) Fixed IP address
> ...


Same here even on Alpha 3, it would seem fixed for the first few weeks with Alpha 3, then it came back. It wont even take 12 hours to do that, it just does it randomly from time to time


----------



## sikfrk (Nov 25, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> I was going to install A3 but there have been to many negative comments. Not sure what my next step will be... :-(


Alpha 3 has been a huge improvement for the majority of users. Keep in mind people don't come to the forums to praise it as often as they do to complain. If you're having that much trouble I'd recommend you at least give it a shot.


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

I must be one of the few that never has had any wifi or SoD problems.


----------



## phcahill (Oct 14, 2011)

Works fine on a Dlink DIR-655 and Netgear DGN2000 both set to wireless N and on any ol' channel. I thought "what wifi issues?".

But then I bought a Netgear WNDR3800.
Fails to connect, slow, timeouts and loss of connection on 2.4Ghz. ie very troublesome.
99% of the time the 5.0Ghz band is not visible. ie I have seen it appear in the scan a couple of times.

Under Webos both the 2.4 and 5.0Ghz bands work fine with the WNDR3800.

Paul


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem, other than having to turn on wifi after reboots.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Once again, change your router settings from automatic to a channel like 1 or 6. Infact, download and install Wifi Analizer and look at the wifi spectrum in your area. If channel 1 is not too heavily used, go there, if channel 6 is good, use it. This should work for both wifi g or n. For some reason, the Touch Pad does not like the higher channels.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

wow. there are a lot of people without problems.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure if this would help anyone but currently im using Wifi Manager Premium;


```
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.kman.WifiManager&hl=en
```
Basically, this allows me have widget(shortcut) to two of my home WIFI connection.

*Connection 1*: my Router (Channel 11)
*Issues*: does not seem to connect at first try, keep trying or restart, then it works

*Connection 2*: my PC as a hotspot using Connectify me (Channel 4)
*Issues*: None
Works perfectly upon single click via wifi mng widget

My PC is connnected via LAN to my router, and had a wifi card not being used, so i made that into a hotspot and its awesome


----------

